# Chop Saw Blade



## Jason (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok so i have a 10 Hitachi Chop Saw i use to cut alot my stock to length.

The blade i have on there does alot of damage to the end due to the teeth configuration.

I want a new blade but not sure what too get. What is the best type of blade to get so i can get a nice smooth cut with little to no tear-out.

Jason


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm not sure on the tpi or rake but get a good carbide tipped blade and use waste blocks behind the block being cut, I'm sure somebody will chime in with tpi and rake info


----------



## waterboy12 (Apr 9, 2013)

I use a frued 72atb 1/8 kerf on my 12" dewalt. It's been a good blade. Was around $80 i think, don't quote me on that though.


----------

